# Painters and Foreman Wanted -- South Florida



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

OPEN POSITIONS
M&P Reynolds' painting and waterproofing divisions are hiring qualified and experienced :

Foremen
Painters

LOCATIONS
Broward County, Miami Dade County and Palm Beach County

REQUIREMENTS
All applicants must have a minimum of 5 years experience in the commercial painting or waterproofing industry. You will be required to fill out an application at our main office, located in Pompano Beach. Please contact us by email.

[email protected]

OUR COMPANY
M&P Reynolds Enterprises is a unique technical contractor that provides an assortment of services to clients who value quality, innovation and diligence. M&P Reynolds was founded in 1986 by Matthew Reynolds, who provides the vision and leadership for the company. Our core markets include commercial, arts & entertainment, education, hospitality and healthcare. Our mission is simple, to be the best in all we do. We aim to accomplish this mark by relentlessly pursing methods of improvement. This objective has fueled the company's growth, earned us the consideration of many of the nation's preeminent companies and individuals as well as numerous awards and recognition. 
We have become known for being one of the most cutting edge specialty contractors in the nation, something we take great pride in. We are constantly investing in state of the art equipment, electronics, and software. Providing the means to be extremely efficient, more competitive, and have seamless communication between field and office personnel. Being leading-edge and continually striving for greatness has enabled us to attract and recruit some of the most prominent individuals in their field from throughout the country. Meaning there is no guesswork at any phase of any project we take on, largely discernible and vitally eminent to the more specialized divisions of our organization.
Endeavoring to be the best in all we do does not involve being the biggest, most recognized, or even the most profitable, but plainly to be a better company. We strive to achieve this not only by performing a good job for the client, but by centering our firm on family, integrity, community, and our code of ethics. Our aspirations creates an energizing, persevering, and pleasant corporate culture sustained by advanced training, forward thinking, and paramount leadership. Our unsurpassable culture and fun work environment brings together a solid and gratified team who in return, produce a remarkable product. Each member of our award winning team is a part of our family, and is treated as such. 

[email protected]


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

5 years experience makes a foreman?What's the pay?


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

5 years of commercial experience necessary to apply for painting position. Pay varies greatly depending on position and experience. Shoot us and email, and we'll give you a call! Thanks for your interest in our firm.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

You are a multimillion dollar company. One of the Big Boys of Broward County.
Welcome to paint talk.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to PT from Nova Scotia Canada ! How much do you want to pay me ? Hmmmmm?


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome! I know it is frowned upon by members of some forums for your first post to be an ad. However, we just discovered this forum today while searching for new places to find qualified craftsman. This is a great resource we are happy to have found and be a part of. Again, pay varies greatly, please email us and we will get back to you with the details during business hours.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think there're only three actual employees on this site, and we're all employed. The rest of the members are painting contractors and own their own businesses. Some may even be the OP's competition.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

To who do we have the honor of speaking with? Mr. Reynolds or office personnel on this forum?


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to know, CAPainter... Still learning about and exploring the site. We have successfully hired numerous self employed individuals, who either experienced a drastic work slow down or feel it is no longer profitable to running their own business. We would not be opposed to bringing on entire crews even, depending on their ability. either way, we are glad we were able to find this site.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

_Where's Bill ?_ _Steve ?_ We got somebody new to play with !!!!!!!!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

It gets awful darn cold here in PEI Canada in the Winter months....ScotiaDawg...let us know when they hire you ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey lewylewis, my name is Josh. I am Matt Reynolds's son... Wouldn't let just anyone represent the company on the forum.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MPReynolds said:


> Hey lewylewis, my name is Josh. I am Matt Reynolds's son... Wouldn't let just anyone represent the company on the forum.


yeah, that be a helluva thing to do !:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> It gets awful darn cold here in PEI Canada in the Winter months....ScotiaDawg...let us know when they hire you ! :thumbsup:


I love our winters here playedout !:thumbup:,,, however I did kinda enjoy Daytona :yes:, maybe we Canucks can team-up and go down there and..... oh never mind too many 'mericans on here


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

Just wondering Josh, did your father start you off at the bottom caulking, filling nail holes, and learning the hands on painting?

How much paint and caulking have you worn? Or did he only teach you the management part of painting?

Just wondering what a sons experiences are?

Not trying to belittle you in any way.

But a help wanted add don't tell us much about you as the company voice.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I had mentioned that commercial is booming. This outfit is putting out an all points bulletin on a website. hmm


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Oden said:


> I had mentioned that commercial is booming. This outfit is putting out an all points bulletin on a website. hmm



 hey, wheres DDrew ??


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

LouLewyLewis said:


> Just wondering Josh, did your father start you off at the bottom caulking, filling nail holes, and learning the hands on painting? How much paint and caulking have you worn? Or did he only teach you the management part of painting?
> 
> Just wondering what a sons experiences are?


I wish I could say say I started at the bottom, however that is not the case. Although I've been involved in the business since I was a child, I've only worked for my dad full time for the past 2 years. My first year consisted mostly of training and education in the office/ management aspect of the business. Since then, I've been fortunate enough to work along side of my dad and his team on many different ventures. I also have a twin brother, who started working in the field the same time I started in the office. He is now a foreman for a rehabilitation project we are performing at Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami beach.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

MPReynolds said:


> I wish I could say say I started at the bottom, however that is not the case. Although I've been involved in the business since I was a child, I've only worked for my dad full time for the past 2 years. My first year consisted mostly of training and education in the office/ management aspect of the business. Since then, I've been fortunate enough to work along side of my dad and his team on many different ventures. I also have a twin brother, who started working in the field the same time I started in the office. He is now a foreman for a rehabilitation project we are performing at Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami beach.


Hey Mods, if we promise to look after him:whistling2:, can we keep him ?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For a small consulting fee, I can provide you with contact info for members of this forum who work the least, but are most capable, talented and knowledgeable if they were to work. In most cases, attitudes are poor and the members, as CAPainter noted, are largely unemployable. I can save you some time by separating the wheat from the chaff for you.


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> For a small consulting fee, I can provide you with contact info for members of this forum who work the least, but are most capable, talented and knowledgeable if they were to work. In most cases, attitudes are poor and the members, as CAPainter noted, are largely unemployable. I can save you some time by separating the wheat from the chaff for you.


Shoot me an email.... I'm interested 

[email protected]


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

I respect your honesty on the field experiences. But you may want to spend some time in the field with your brother to get painting and leadership experiences there. Without it you may have a problem later.

If your brother chooses to get out of the field and into management with the family, then you may have a force to recon with. Because he has hands on knowledge and experiences and you do not. 

Just My Opinion.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All right guys, I realize it is bad form for a member to jump in this way, but lets us try our best to smooth the entry into the dangerous waters of PT a bit. I am sure some guys here could be interested in the job, and this may not be against the forum rules.

And yes, Vermont could probably separate the wheat from the chaff, but the sheaf of wheat may only have one stalk....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> All right guys, I realize it is bad form for a member to jump in this way, but lets us try our best to smooth the entry into the dangerous waters of PT a bit. I am sure some guys here could be interested in the job, and this may not be against the forum rules.
> 
> And yes, Vermont could probably separate the wheat from the chaff, but the sheaf of wheat may only have one stalk....


Too late, Veltman, Thanks to the magic of Paypal, I have released my list. Drinks are on me. 







:jester:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Dean gave some good advise here. Actually she always gives good advise. 

Thanks Dean.

Pat


----------



## MPReynolds (Oct 1, 2012)

LouLewyLewis said:


> I respect your honesty on the field experiences. But you may want to spend some time in the field with your brother to get painting and leadership experiences there. Without it you may have a problem later.
> 
> If your brother chooses to get out of the field and into management with the family, then you may have a force to recon with. Because he has hands on knowledge and experiences and you do not.
> 
> Just My Opinion.


I agree 100%... and do plan on getting out in field. I do realize the nessecity of the experience. Problem is, our company is so diverse I would not be able to learn everything as well as I'd like. But like you said, I need to at least get the painting and leadership down...


----------

